# Rockport 2/18



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Had a group of two on Saturday. We limited on nice drum but the keeper reds were not wanting to cooperate. We caught a ton of fish just under 20" but only three keepers. It was fun catching them though!! The past few bait trips has been fun but I am looking forward to getting back to sight casting!! Spring Break dates are filling up fast so be sure and book early if you are interested!!


----------

